# My band's new E.P. for sale online - Even if you don't buy, take a listen!



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Our new 4 song instrumental E.P., "Lost Forwards" is for sale on our Bandcamp page. If you like a mix of Surf, Rockabilly, Punk (and even a little metal thrown in), check it out.

Lost Fowards | Torn Down Units

4 songs for $4! Bandcamp takes Paypal, and you can download in Mp3, Wave, AIFF, Flac and various other formats. So full quality audio for your dollar!

Thanks


----------

